

Ask HN: for feedback on the product we just launched - a Firefox addon - user24

This is the product I've been working on for a few months now. The company I work for have a small but knowledgeable dev team, and we really think this product is going to be a useful tool for our audience. We're also pretty convinced it's not been done before.<p>I'd like you to install it and let us know if you have any suggestions, bugs, ideas etc. We've "soft-launched" today to an invited audience, and I'd like to get feedback from fellow hackers before we do the full-on launch. Many thanks for your time.<p>Market: UK Horse Racing Gamblers<p>Scenario: You want to find the best price for a horse that you've just read about.<p>Problem: You have to open a new tab, find an odds comparison service, type the horse name in and compare odds from there. Or you have to open a bunch of bookmakers pages and compare odds from there - a lot of effort.<p>Solution: Odds Anywhere - a firefox add-on (IE coming soon) scans pages you're looking at and highlights horses that are running soon. When you hover, a bubble appears with the best odds for that horse.<p>Homepage: http://www.oddsanywhere.com/ - there's a live demo of the bubble on there.<p>Add-on: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/241026/ - if you want to see it working on other pages.<p>PS: I'm really sorry about the EULA, our boss insisted on filling it with ugly scary stuff :(
======
user24
Clickables:

<http://www.oddsanywhere.com/>

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/241026/>

------
revorad
Where's the horse race stock photo?

~~~
user24
I'll get right on to the designer and ask him what he thinks he's doing ;)

edit: also we're planning to expand out to other sports, so we didn't want to
make it too horsey!

~~~
revorad
Expansion -> More stock photos :-)

See <http://smarkets.com/>

~~~
user24
Yeah, I think adding something horsey wouldn't hurt - just to immediately
express what the topic is, I'll mention that, thanks.

